# How to Rig an Ilander Combo



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to Hermine and the all around windy and wet weather of the last couple of weeks I have not been able to get offshore so to fill the down time I decided to to a new blog entry on how to rig a j hook ballyhoo under an Ilander lure. The finished product looked like the pics below (though I used blue and white for the video and this was from video that ended up on the cutting room floor) ):


But the full video is embedded in the blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/. With a bit of help from my wife on the camera and giving me some creative direction  I think the video turned out pretty well. Let me know what you think. I tried to make it a detailed soup to nuts for folks that have never done this before.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice. I know the pro's probably thought it was overkill, but some of us need details.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice, thank you for the info.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Was able to establish effectiveness this weekend. Both the one in the video and the one in the pics got hit and we released a nice white


----------

